# Stallions for thoroughbred mare



## Gemystery (13 October 2015)

Hi, I am looking for some more info and opinions on my "shortlist" of stallions for one of my mares.
The mare is a 16.1/2hh thoroughbred (breeding here: http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=maybe+vain&x=0&y=0), she has had two foals for us and a few others before we got her. She has excellent movement, especially walk and trot, good canter but could be better (more reach) and has a decent pop although we haven't free jumped her properly. Unfortunately she has blown tendons in front which we assume are from a race accident so she has never competed. The two foals she has had for us are bred to event/show jump. Both are going to be big horses, especially the filly who is nearly as tall as her brother and a year younger (her sire is also not known for throwing big)! They both move very nicely, have excellent temperaments, are well built horses and both look like they will jump.
So, from the two we have we know she throws big and much heavier then herself (more to the sires frame). To be safe, we do not want a big/heavy stallion or one that is known to throw size. Looking to produce something for upper level eventing or dressage (which sounds weird but the mare moves very well so would go down that track with breeding). Happy to go Irish/thoroughbred/warmblood, but needs to be proven either competition wise or produced horses out competing (preferably at least 2*/1.30/advanced).
My first choice was Ramiro B but there isn't currently semen in Australia and is expensive to bring over for one mare so going to get a few people interested and do that next year.
The next option is Billy Congo (semen available) but not sure if he will throw too heavy? Next is Embassy III, duel purpose and lovely type. Embassy I has produced eventers and the other two have produced some good looking jumping/dressage horses, but haven't heard any first hand opinions on him. Next is Kambarbay, have been very interested in the ATs for use in sport, but his eldest are not yet under saddle and while I really like him I am not sure he is the best pick for an event sire (and am not keen on the idea of a pally and he isn't proven performance or breeding). Next is Sir Oldenburg but am waiting on an email to find out if there is semen in the country. Have also considered Wish Upon A Star and Chilli Morning (already have one being put to him) but concerned that at 17hh the foal will be a giant. Does anyone have experience with what Chilli throws? There is also a tb over here that Shane Rose stands and he has a few 3* ones by him, so am going to try and have a look at him.
Am looking for some opinions on these stallions and any other suggestions (can post pictures of the mare and progeny). Please note, I am in Australia so the stallions need to be available over here! And sorry for the essay!!!


----------



## Springs (14 October 2015)

Try looking through StallionAI services as they collect and export around the world. I would keep to a high % of blood within in your choice as some recent data has shown that hoses with this are likely to perform better at the higher levels in eventing.

Good Luck


----------



## no_no_nanette (14 October 2015)

You might like to have a look at this boy for a full TB : http://www.nuppend-stud.co.uk/sula-blue/  He is doing extremely well on the eventing circuit himself, and his progeny are just starting to come through.

Another option, which would give you the jump and keep your options open for dressage, would be Caretino Glory, who stands at Brendon Stud.  His youngstock are doing incredibly well in 6- and 7 year old classes in showjumping and are just beginning to register impressive results in eventing.  With his sire being a dressage stallion he does provide you with every option!


----------



## ihatework (15 October 2015)

I used Balou du Rouet for similar requirement. Ideally offspring will event but with a back up plan as a decent amateur dressage horse. There are a few Balous out eventing now plus he has licensed dressage sons


----------



## Lgd (15 October 2015)

Chilli Morning is a tall lad. He is producing some very nice foals and they have scored well in the BEF Futurity evaluations. 
Seen a couple there and they were lovely movers, quite leggy, inquisitive. Wouldn't say overly hefty but if you have the big genes lurking the offspring are likely to be tall.

Not sure if he is available for semen export to Australia, but have a look at Mooiman (KWPN). I bred my 7/8 TB mare to him as a one off and liked the results so much I went back for two more. I have a 9yo mare and a 5yo stallion. Lovely temperament and movement to die for. I used him to put suspension and a better hind engine on the foals and certainly got what I asked for. Mum is old fashioned jumping TB bloodlines and quite substantial. Both offspring are no heavier than her and very elegant.

Few pics - afraid I was limited to what I have on dropbox as can't access FB from this PC

Mum https://db.tt/00OEXX5L

Stallion at rising 4yo

https://db.tt/r0ZL65HB

Mare as a 2yo being ponied off her dam

https://db.tt/Sdf9JzSU

Filly foal - sadly lost her to antibiotic induced colitis at about 10 weeks old

https://db.tt/f5Eg31WH


----------



## Gemystery (15 October 2015)

Thank you for the replys! Sula Blue is a lovely looking horses but not quite what I'm looking for for this mare, but have emailed to find out if he is available over here and have also emailed to see if Caretino Glory is available but I don't think either are.
Also trying to see if Stravinsky xx and Favoritas xx are available! 
Have looked into Balou as he would suit one of my other mares but have seen a few big ones over here and he doesn't really suit this mare.
Still half thinking about Chilli as if he isn't throwing heavy he would suit the mare..
Can't find any info on Mooiman regarding frozen.
Anyone used Embassy iii or Kambarbay? Very curious about Kambarbay and whether he will throw any higher level eventers..


----------



## Lgd (16 October 2015)

If you contact Brian at Holdenfold he will advise you. They are a defra approved collection station for semen export so will do all of their own stud work around supplies. They definitely export out of the UK just not sure if Aus is on the list

hfd_brian@hotmail.com


----------



## Gemystery (19 October 2015)

Hi, sorry which stallions do they stand?
Sula Blue is not currently available via frozen but they are looking into freezing him for overseas export so will keep an eye on him. Caretino Glory is not available over here either..


----------



## Lgd (19 October 2015)

Holdenfold stand the international GP dressage stallion Mooiman, they also have Oliver who is dual purpose (jumped to 1.50 and dressage to PSG).

They will have frozen for the coloured stallion Spyder GB. Not homozygous but I produced a cracking event foal by him before they sold him (he's now in Spain as a YR horse I believe). They retained a colured colt by him who would be going for grading this year IIRC. My vet thought I should have kept mine as a stallion candidate, he thought I was mad to geld him. Sadly I couldn't prove the sire line of his dam as her sire was a Russian import

They also have semen for Ampere, French Kiss and Scandic


----------



## angrovestud (21 October 2015)

We have a 15.1hh homozygous Tobiano stallion he is 82.5% TB he is the only grandson of the Hoys puissance winner Sarah's Pride, he is from the same sire line as the Tullibards line of eventers. He has a whole family out eventing by the same sire.We only do natural cover as we breed colourbred racehorses, his first racehorse son has just started hurdling. pm me if you need more info


----------



## Gemystery (27 October 2015)

angrovestud said:



			We have a 15.1hh homozygous Tobiano stallion he is 82.5% TB he is the only grandson of the Hoys puissance winner Sarah's Pride, he is from the same sire line as the Tullibards line of eventers. He has a whole family out eventing by the same sire.We only do natural cover as we breed colourbred racehorses, his first racehorse son has just started hurdling. pm me if you need more info
		
Click to expand...

Hi sorry this doesn't really help me as I'm in Aus so need frozen if the stallion is overseas.

Could anyone comment on the afore mentioned stallions? I know I can get semen for all of them and we are looking to take the mares down to stud in the next 2/3 weeks so can't really look into bringing semen over. 
My shortlist is:
Embassy III
Kambarbay
ArdCeltic Art (connie in the US but deceased, frozen available)
Bonaparte N AA
Unfortunately haven't heard back about Stravinsky xx, Sir Oldenburg or Favoritas xx, so will follow them up for next season.
At this point I'm leaning towards AdrCeltic Art or if the semen isn't going to be here in time Bonaparte N.
Thanks for the suggestions, some lovely stallions but really do need something that is available here with semen over here. Looked into bringing semen over and it's not really worth it for a few doses so would need to get several people interested to make it viable.


----------



## Lgd (28 October 2015)

Kambarbay is nice in himself, but quite early on in his career. Not seen much in the way of his foals.
Stravinsky is dead so even the frozen option is getting difficult as I don't think there is much left, he produced some very smart stock, if you have the option to get some it is worth a shot.

Stallions available frozen in Australia that are worth a look at:

Ampere, Belissimo M, Charmeur, Connery, Don Ricoss, Desperados, Diarado, Fidertanz, Fuerstenball, Grafenstolz, Hohenstein, Hertzensdieb, Jaguar Mail, Le Rouge


----------



## jules9203 (28 October 2015)

Hi, I've just used the Stallion Company and they've been brilliant. They do cover Australia so could be worth looking at. I have just used semen from Royaldik for my small TB mare by Bandmaster. http://www.thestallioncompany.com/  They have Kannan, Grafenstolz, Parco and many more.


----------



## Bobella (29 February 2016)

Hi, I realise this is an older thread, but I haven't been on here for a while.
I have a Kambarbay foal (my Kambarbaby! ) and he's super! Obviously I think that because he's mine out of my homebred TBXWB that has evented to 1*.

However, the Futurity judges also quite liked him and he scored a Higher First Premium for Eventing at Solihull in August. His name is Crown Buckaroo if you want to look up the pictures but I warn you they're not great because he was wild!

What I will say is that he is unlike any foal I have met before, incredibly independent,  bold and loyal. He is highly intelligent and as long as he continues to work with me as he grows, I'm very excited!

A friend of mine, an advanced event rider, also has one that is rising 3 and is very similar in character, in fact her mare is back in foal to Kambarbay and due in April. 

I must also add that Solaris Sport Horses are fantastic to deal with, very helpful and genuinely interested in each foal.

Maybe we'll start to see more yellow eventers in future years!


----------

